# I can?t get a pump and I look flat during the day.



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I can’t get a pump and I look flat during the day. Answer:I have a quick question regarding fitness: I’ve been killing myself at the gym – running 3.5 – 4 miles a day and then doing one body part, plus abs. I’m not feeling a pump and then during the day I feel pretty [...]

*Read More...*


----------

